# Absicherung der Zuleitung einer Maschine



## rogseut (7 April 2016)

Hallo

Bei uns kommt es gerade immer wieder zur Diskusion wie man eine Maschinen "richtig" absichert.

Beschreibung:
Unsere Maschinen die zum Kunden gehn haben eine Einspeißeklemme wo der Haustechniker seine Zuleitung einklemmen kann.
Danach geht es zu einem in der Schaltschranktür verbauten Hauptschalter von dort aus geht es weiter
zu der Kammschiene auf einzelne LS Schalter für die Stromkreise.
z.B.: C20 A 1x; C16 A 8x; C10 A  3x; alles Einphasig

Die Sicherungen sind nach Angaben vom FU Hersteller gewählt. Der Betriebsstrom ist in der Regel viel kleiner, hier geht
es um die Einschaltströme der FU´s. Jetzt haben wir gemessen und im höchsten Fall kommen 18A auf L1; 14A L2; 15A L3.
Auf das Typenschild schreiben wir in dem Fall 20A Nennstrom und erforderliche Vorsicherung 25A;

Ich bin jedoch der Meinung das eine 25A Vorsicherung nicht selektiv zu der C20A Sicherung ist,
da für selektivität ja der Faktor 1,6 gilt. 20A x 1,6 = 32A Vorsicherung 
Mein  Kollege meint das hier keine selektivität gefordert sei und das der  Leitungsquerschnitt nur nach den 20A Nennstrom auszulegen ist.
Auch hier bin ich anderer Meinung.

Schliesslich ist ja einzuhalten:

Ib<=In<=IzLeitung  und I2 ≤ 1,45 · Iz

Daher bin ich der Meinung das wir 20A als Nennstrom angeben können.
Jedoch bei erforderlicher Sicherung 32A angeben sollten und auch
die Leitung von der Einspeißung bis zur Kammschiene für diese 32A ausgelegt
werden muss. Das Elektrounternehmen das die Maschine dann beim Kunden anschliesst
muss dann an der Einspeißung die Messung nach 0100 Teil 600 durchführen.


----------



## weißnix_ (7 April 2016)

Schön das da mal jemand drüber nachdenkt.
Ich bekam schon Maschinen hingestellt mit interner 16A Hauptsicherung, 16A-Hauptschalterchen und fest montierter CEE-16A-Kupplungsdose zur Einspeisung.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 April 2016)

Hallo Rogseut,

Das Mann selektiv sein muss zum höchste Absicherung stimmt auf jeden fall.
Faktor 1,6 ist als Faustregel auch o.k. 
Aber, diese Regel gilt eigentlich für die gleiche art von Sicherung. Sprich Automat-Automat, oder Schmelzsicherung-Schmelzsicherung
Das Problem ist das du selektiv bist im thermische Bereich aber eventuell nicht im Kurzschluzbereich.

Es gibt auch die Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor die in Príncipe dein Nennstrom angibt. 
Wenn die höher ist als z.b. 32A geht es wieder ein Schritt höher mit der Vorsicherung.

Sammelschienen und so auslegen nach wert der  Vorsicherung ist auch o.k.

Bram


----------



## rogseut (19 April 2016)

Wie schaut es aus eine Maschine mit FUs mit Stecker an zu schließen.  Wegen den Ableitströmen ist dies doch gar nicht zulässig oder?


----------



## Knaller (20 April 2016)

Moin
Wird eine Maschine über Steckdose angeschlossen gilt diese als Ortsveränderlich.  
Dann gelten andere Regeln. 
1. BGV A3 Prüfung
2. Personenschutz über Fehlerstrom Erkennung. 

Dadurch wird der Einsatz von FU sehr schwierig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogseut (20 April 2016)

Eine Maschine die 2 Tonnen wiegt? Ortsveränderlich? Ich dachte das galt nur für Maschinen  bis ca. 15kg. Wie schaut das aus wenn die MaschinevRollen hat?


----------



## Knaller (20 April 2016)

Moin

Der Stecker ist entscheidend 

Festanschluss da gelten schon andere Regeln


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogseut (24 April 2016)

Der Stecker gibt doch nicht an damit es ein ortsveränderliches Gerät ist.


----------



## Knaller (24 April 2016)

Moin

Es ist so.    



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (25 April 2016)

Der Fehlerstromschutzschalter ist erforderlich, wegen der Steckverbindung (Laienbedienbar, bis 16A). Deswegen hat die Maschine aber noch lange nicht als ortsveränderlich zu gelten.


----------



## MSB (25 April 2016)

... Wenn die Steckdose aber nur genau für "die" Maschine installiert ist braucht es nicht mal einen FI, auch nicht bei 16A. 

Zu Ortsveränderlich:


> Ortsveränderliche elektrische Betriebsmittel*sind solche, die während des Betriebes bewegt werden oder die leicht von einem Platz zum anderen gebracht werden können, während sie an den Versorgungsstromkreis angeschlossen sind (siehe auch Abschnitte 2.7.4 und 2.7.5 DIN*VDE*0100-200).



Hat mit dem Stecker also so ziemlich genau gar nichts zu tun. 

Mfg 
Manuel


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2016)

Moin
Dann lös dich mal von VDE und schau unter Maschinenrichtlinie.  Oder Frag die BG.  
Da gibt es Überschneidungen !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (25 April 2016)

Da kannst du auch in die Maschinenrichtlinie schauen, spielt absolut keine Rolle ...
Eine Maschine ist beweglich weil sie es sein muss, bzw. sein kann z.B. steht auf Rollen, aber nicht weil da "zufällig" ein Stecker dran ist.

Bei Kleinmaschinen mit FU gibt es eher ein grundsätzliches Problem, womit der Stecker ansich aber nichts zu tun hat:


			
				VDE0113 8.2.8. schrieb:
			
		

> a) der Schutzleiter muss einen Mindestquerschnitt von 10 mm2Cu oder 16 mm2Al über seine gesamte Länge haben;
> b) wo der Schutzleiter einen Querschnitt von weniger als 10 mm2Cu oder 16 mm2Al hat, muss ein zweiter Schutzleiter mit mindestens demselben Querschnitt bis zu dem Punkt vorgesehen werden, wo der Schutzleiter einen Querschnitt von nicht weniger als 10 mm2Cu oder 16 mm2Al aufweist;
> ANMERKUNG 3 Dies kann erfordern, dass die elektrische Ausrüstung einen getrennten Anschluss für einen zweiten Schutzleiter aufweist.
> c) automatische Abschaltung der Versorgung bei Verlust der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters.



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (25 April 2016)

Dann nehmt euch mal die TrBs zu der BgvA3 bzw DguV A3?, also die neue Bezeichnung für die Bgv, da heisst es sogar in Allen Unterlagen sogar bis 32A is ein Fi mit 0.03A zu verwenden. Für FU Anwendungen eben ein Allstromsensitiver. Ob die Maschine als Fest oder Ortsveränderlich eingestuft wird, ist nach der trbs quasie mit in der Maschinenbewertung dabei. Da kann also auch eine über Stecker angeschlossene Maschine als Ortsfest gewertet werden. Eben von Fall zu Fall zu bewerten.


----------



## rogseut (29 April 2016)

FU und 0,03mA RCD geht nicht. Unsere FUs haben ca. Pro Stück ca. 8mA Ableitstrom. Bei 10FUs in einer Maschine sind das schon 80mA. Da hält kein 30mA RCD. Das mit den 10mm2 Schutzleiter ist klar. Es ist jedoch schwer dem Kunden zu erklären. Seine Maschine steht auf Rollen ist ca. 2t schwer und er kann sie bei Bedarf von der Wand wegziehen um dahinter zu reinigen oder für Wartungsarbeiten. Am Aufstellungsort befinden sich meist verteilt CEE16 oder CEE32 Steckdosen mehr nicht. Woher will der Kunde hier einen 10qm Schutzleiter her nehmen. Wenn man pech hat findet man in der UV noch nicht mal 10qm als Zuleitung. Das der Stecker mit ortsveränderlich nix zu tun hat ist mir klar. Eigentlich müsste man sagen nimm eine 32A Steckdose und schließ die mit 10mm2 oder?


----------

